# Rodent in floor? Any suggestions



## briggzee1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi everyone, some facts up front : I'm from Canada, pacific north west. I live on 5 acres of mixed farmland. I'm not naive to think that there is not rodents around. We have never had a problem in our house, I find them outside dead rarely. There are mulitiple cats on the property. I am a 38 year old male who is terrified of mice/rats ( insert joke here )

Last week I was sitting in my living room. No one else was awake and heard a scratching/rubbing on wood noise coming from the wall/floor down at floor level. Wife came out, found nothing in the home. I left for work and she heard it for another few seconds after I left and then nothing. We left it for a few days and thought maybe it was just something random until this morning my wife awoke at 5:30 am to hear it in our bedroom ( 30 feet away from original occurrence ) down low under the floor and then around 6 am I heard it also. There are no other visual signs anywhere in the house, poop, urine smell, chewed stuff etc.. It doesn't seem to happen all the time. It is a two story house. I don't know enough about the build of the home but is it possible there is a void between the floor and basement ceiling? Our cats are not expert hunters but they will kill stuff and they don't seem to be on high alert. 

Any suggestions? We are going to have someone come out but I would like to hear from the people to see if i'm nuts or is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rodents coming inside in winter is common in snow country.

I would suggest poison, but with the cats you don't want that.

Cats will eat the poisoned mice, and subsequently die themselves.

TRAPPING will keep the critters down, but often messy, 

ED


----------



## briggzee1 (Jan 30, 2017)

My issue at this point is that we don't even know for sure what it is. 99% sure its a mouse/rat. I would't even know where to put the trap if its in the floor/wall because I don't know how it got in and there is no signs of it being in the house


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

How about this guy?


----------



## briggzee1 (Jan 30, 2017)

chrisn said:


> How about this guy?



Lol, I know my cats will kill it if they see it. I've seen them do it before. Problem is it's only making noise in the wall at this point. Grrrrr


----------



## GASCo (Jan 23, 2017)

Maybe the cats are the reason the mice found a hideway inside the floor. 

I would try to find the gaps and close them. The mouse inside the floor will die eventually, as long as it can't go in and out anymore.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a fan of poison. A lot of times, the poisoned mouse will flee the scene and die elsewhere. Or it may end up dying under the floor, which could be stinky.

I've only seen 1 mouse in my lifetime just up and die in the middle of a room. And it was still kinda off to the side.

I'd be more worried about the cat getting the actual poison, as opposed to secondary from the poisoned mouse. So I don't put my poison in my living space, both for my family's and my cat's sake. But in basement or crawlspace area I would.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Traps have worked well for me. Put them in places cats can't reach.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

House cats generally don't eat the live critters they find and kill.


----------



## miceblocker (Feb 9, 2017)

I would set traps to lure it out and see if you can kill it. Exclusion is the best solution, if you can find out where they are getting in at.

I would concentrate around pipes coming thru the floor, or duct work, etc.


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

Here is some DIY methods..
1) put some "Red Chili powder" near mouse hole. 
2) put some onion slice near mouse hole.

I hope this methods will helps you.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

I agree on the traps. Set some at all of the exit/entry points.


----------



## gill527 (Apr 11, 2017)

The first thing to do is to get rid of their food source. After that remove harbourage, which is places they can hide and sleep in. For food, make sure it is in sealed containers, whether it be canisters or rooms.
After doing all this if you still face problem then I will suggest to contact Pest Control Company and get rid of rodent.


----------

